
Ask HNs: How you disable the new Google search results page - samfisher83
Google has this new results page with white boxes on grey. I tried googling, but how do you go back to the old screens?
======
dredmorbius
Set DuckDuckGo as your search provider. </s>

I'm not seeing any obvious changes to the Google Web search page. Perhaps a
screenshot or set of screenshots highlighting the differences you're seeing
might help here?

Desktop or Mobile?

Google have been known to push odd changes out, or show different page designs
to different users. Changing the Search page would be a rather large change.

~~~
stephenr
> Set DuckDuckGo as your search provider. </s>

Why is that a _sarcastic_ suggestion?

~~~
dredmorbius
You've misread my </sincere> tag!

(I've been using DDG for search for years now. Prefer it. Strongly.)

------
samfisher83
When they did this with maps there was a way to go to classic mode. With this
version I see no such option.

------
screenshot
For those interested in what it looks like now:

[https://twitter.com/jay7yagi/status/733905382981009408/photo...](https://twitter.com/jay7yagi/status/733905382981009408/photo/1)

